

Exploitation by STL Hackathon and Teralogix  - philip1209
http://philipithomas.com/2012/06/exploitation-by-stl-hackathon/

======
vnchr
I'm reaching out to the event organizer. I talked with them a month ago about
it briefly, of course I wasn't aware of this issue...

Any suggestions on a middle-ground for the event? Rather than rain down
condemnation on a company that's trying something with potential, they may be
convinced to make the right changes and still get the engagement they want
from the community.

------
kylecordes
The IP assignment seems a bit much. I wonder if it is common for "hackathons".

~~~
philip1209
It is not. "You win! Now hand over all your property" is not the way they
should be run.

